# Anyone know of any podcasts/mp3 lectures on reliability of NT documents?



## steven-nemes (May 18, 2009)

Textual criticism, things like that...


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 20, 2009)

Try iTunes U and look for RTS or any other good school. Most of my iPod is lectures and there is plenty to be had.


----------



## steven-nemes (May 20, 2009)

I did look on RTS, and I couldn't find anything specifically on the reliability of the documents, etc...


----------



## austinbrown2 (May 20, 2009)

*See D.A. Carson*

Monergism :: Search Results

Scroll down to these two:


The Reliability of the New Testament - Part 1 
D.A. Carson (mp3)
The Reliability of the New Testament - Part 2 
D.A. Carson (mp3)


----------



## steven-nemes (May 20, 2009)

Sick, thanks!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 21, 2009)

There are some listed here:
http://www.theopedia.com/Reliability_of_the_New_Testament


----------



## Tim (May 21, 2009)

James White has a radio show called The Dividing Line. White frequently discusses the different texts. You can get this show via podcast or listen live via the internet.

White is not of the Textus Receptus camp.


----------



## wturri78 (May 21, 2009)

austinbrown2 said:


> Monergism :: Search Results
> 
> Scroll down to these two:
> 
> ...



Good reference! I'm just starting to dig into this topic myself, ever since Bart Ehrman informed me that the Bible is a hoax and I can't be sure whether God exists--and all that in less than 10 minutes on CNN! Somehow 2,000 years of scholarship missed the obvious!


----------

